# bringing a kitten home @ 6 weeks



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

I am getting a kitten who is now 4 weeks (5 weeks on friday). We plan on taking her home at 6 weeks. We are taking her at 6 weeks because they are at the barn i have my horse at, and it would be safer at my house, than the barn. I know the socialization of the kittens is crucial at this point, although if she is played with *alot * do you believe she will have alot behavioral "issues" when she is older? We were going to wait until they were 7 weeks, although mama cat will be getting spayed a week from friday, and the kittens will go to their homes during that time. 

With the coyote outbreak in the area, we just want them to be safe. 



they are a healthy bunch of kittens, opening their eyes the 5th day, and are now starting to be weaned.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Does momma cat belong to you? If yes, is there anyway you can bring mom cat and kittens inside so they all are safe. Mom will need to be watched after she is spayed too, to make sure her wound is healing and she isn't pulling her stitches.

During the important socialization period the few weeks after the kittens are weaned, mom cat will teach them how to act and socialize with other animals (and people). Problems that can arise if a kitten is taken away to eary include suckling, biting, or hygine problems, among other things.
I'm afraid just playing with the kitten won't be a substitute for actually being with mom and their siblings, and it is difficult to train a kitten the way mom cat would.

We got our cat, Cheddar, at a very young age. The vet guessed that he was about 4-5 weeks old. (He was a motherless feral). At first, we had a big problem with him biting and attacking our hands, feet, etc. It took a lot of work to break him of the behavior before it became a long term habit. He also has problems interacting with the other 2 cats, as he doesn't seem to understand cat speak and body language as well as he should. I attribute both of these issues to being seperated from mom too early.

If you must take the kitten that early, be prepared for possible behavior problems, and be ready to address those issues right away. Its not easy to take the place of mom cat.
I would also suggest taking 2 kittens instead of just one as long as you have the financial means of caring for both. 2 kittens is really no more work than one, but it has many benefits. The kittens will have each other to play with and to keep themselves company when they are alone, and being littermates, its pretty much a sure thing that they will get along. Its often a very big adjustment for a kitten to go from having mom and siblings around all the time to being alone with scary new people. Having a sibling will probably help with the socialization issues as well. And for you, well, you'll have twice as much cute fuzzy kitten! Its so fun to watch them play and snuggle together.


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

I agree with Nell.

My Ellie was supposedly 8 weeks when I got her, but I feel she was only 5-6 weeks old. She was in a terribly nasty environment which is why I went ahead and brought her home. I felt like she'd stand a better chance with me than where she was. 

Ellie hasn't had any social issues, she's never been a biter or scratcher and she gets along well with people and other cats. So I don't think it's a given that you'll have problems, but it's definitely riskier.

Is there anyway mom cat and kittens can be kept inside a large cage or kennel for at least a couple more weeks at the barn? If not, then have fun with your new baby and do consider taking two! They love the company when people aren't around.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Nell has given excellent advice. If at all possible, given that kitten another two weeks. It will be well worth it.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks for your excellent advise everyone, i appreciate it.
No, Allie is not mine she kind of belongs to everyone at the barn. She will be watched closely after surgery; and she might also have a home too. Although she's been an outdoor cat all her life, so i don't know how she would adjust to becoming an indoor cat. I don't think it is feasible for Allie&kittens to go to a home for a few more weeks to be with mom. 
I wish i could take two; although it was hard enough to convince my dad about getting one. (my mom wanted one, so it was easy to convince her). We have a golden retriever so hopefully they will learn to become friends.
Right now the kittens are being kept in a horse stall, with plenty of space to walk around, and discover.
We were in with the cats for a good hour today watching them. They are running around. Nd Kaia and her Sister (Blanca) started to eat wet food today. They also learned to clean their paws! Her only brother is already started to drink water. ( they are going to be 5 weeks friday)
Its looking like we're going to take them at 6 weeks, I will do my best to correct bad behavior if it arises. ( now i need to learn how to do that! 8O ) .


thank you again for taking the time to write back :wink: 


Also:
is it normal for a mama cat to be sort of rough with her kittens. She got sort of nervous today ( probably sensed something) and when they got far away she would put her paws around the kittens neck and sort of "hug" them (maybe so they don't walk away??) although then she calmed down and let them explore.

thank you again for taking the time to write back :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Why can't the kittens remain in the stall for a few more weeks? Is it completely enclosed around the bottom? That would keep them safe from coyotes. They won't stray very far on their own for weeks yet, keeping them in the barn should be pretty easy.

Here is an article on why it's good to keep kittens with Mom as long as possible, hopefully to 12 weeks...

http://www.breedlist.com/faq/young.html


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

I too recommend you try to keep the babies with the Mom for a couple more weeks. When my Squirrel had her babies, there was a lot of social skill learning from 6-8 weeks. Mine were still nursing until about 9 weeks. Not for their primary nutrition but more for comfort. 

They even nursed after Squirrel was spayed 8 weeks after giving birth. She went into heat 7 weeks after they were born so you are wise to get your little mother fixed soon. 

Yes, mommy cat can get rough with the babies. Squirrel used to hit them with a paw fairly hard when they were playing too rough. She also gave them bites if the paw did not do the trick. She bit them hard enough I heard a kitten yelp a little sometimes. When they were very young she used to pin a trouble maker down so he could not move at times.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

gsc4 said:


> Yes, mommy cat can get rough with the babies. Squirrel used to hit them with a paw fairly hard when they were playing too rough. She also gave them bites if the paw did not do the trick. She bit them hard enough I heard a kitten yelp a little sometimes. When they were very young she used to pin a trouble maker down so he could not move at times.


And those are important lessons that no human can teach the way mama cat does...


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Doodlebug is right, there many important skills that momma cats teach their young ones. Social skills and survival skills are just a small sample of the wide range of things kittens learn from their mother. It takes more than 6 weeks for them to be ready to "go out into the wide world".
:catrun


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

we are taking her at 6 weeks because Allie is getting spayed, and we do not want her too get pregnant again.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She can be spayed an brought back to the kittens. And they can stay without her while she's gone as long they are in a secure place. I know it's exciting to bring a tiny little kitten home, but honestly, it will be so much better for her to stay with mom for a bit longer.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

ok i just got back from the barn. They said a few weeks ago the appointment was next Friday; turns out they didn't make the appointment yet (although you can get one in days) so its looking more like Kaia will be coming home April 27 (at seven weeks) this way she has 2 more weeks to grow&learn from mama cat. If that does not work and she has to come home at 6 weeks (the 20) than we were planning on taking her and her sister home so they can socialize until they are about 8 weeks, than her sister was going to go to her home. (which she got today!). So i'll know more tomorrow, and how it will work out. Even if its still only 7 weeks; its better than 6 weeks that will give them a solid two weeks.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

All sounds very exciting! So who is actually in charge of the kittens and momma cat right now and getting her fixed?


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

basically everyone at the barn is in charge of the kittens&mama cat. and one women is going to make the appointment.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

ok it official we discussed it w/ people at the barn today. Whoever wants to take their kitten home at 6 weeks can. Kaia is going home at 7 weeks, she is going to stay with her sister (Emma) until they go home. The kittens will go home gradually, so Allie is not traumatized. Then Allie will get spayed when all kittens are home (7-8 weeks)


----------



## Xenka (Aug 1, 2004)

Aww, Kaia is a cutie!

I think you're doing the right thing by waiting a little longer--but even longer would be better. I'd try to go at least 8 weeks minimum. If you feel they are in dangerous surroundings, is there anywhere that they can be taken along with mama to keep 'em safe just a little while longer?

I have a situation like someone else posted above--when I got my youngest cat, we were told that he was 8 weeks but there's no way he was more than 6 weeks...possibly less... I suspect that they just wanted to get rid of them and expected a slow response to their newspaper ad (which definitely did not happen!). He 's now 3 years old, and he's still got some slightly annoying kittenish behaviors that I don't think he'll ever outgrow as a result of taking him from mama too soon. For example, he still, to this day, still has "mishaps of a litterbox nature" because I don't think he ever really learned. He suckles my blankets & kneads my pillows when I'm trying to sleep.

It was an awful dillemma because if I had put my foot down and said that he needed to stay with mama a bit longer, then there were a whole bunch of answering machine messages from other people who would have taken him instead, and I knew I'd give him a good home. He's my sweetheart and I can't even bear the thought that I might have passed on him. But I truly wish the people had waited just a little bit longer to post their newspaper ad. An extra week or two can make an unbelieveable difference.


----------

